# LightScribe



## supersly_jones

anyone used the new feature from hp lightscribe...sounds pretty cool


----------



## Echo_

ya looks pretty neat wish i could find it as just the drive
hps bah


----------



## supersly_jones

i emailed hp and they said they will have the lightscribe available externally this spring....they didn't quote a price though....i wish i could of got it on my new hp zd8000 i just purchased...that would have put the cherry on top of the cherry the notebook already had....if ya no what i mean


----------



## Echo_

hopefully its not too expensive


----------



## supersly_jones

:S...well most factory external drives are rediculously priced


----------



## magicman

Depending on how much you burn cd's you'd still save a bundle on labels/ink...


----------



## Echo_

how does it work? thermal?


----------



## magicman

From the lightscribe website:



> Your LightScribe-enabled CD/DVD disc drive contains a special laser that pumps light energy into a thin dye coating on the label side of the disc. The light from the laser causes a chemical change in the dye coating that shows up as a visible point on the disc. With laser precision, LightScribe delivers closely controlled light energy to multiple points on the disc as it spins in the drive. The result is a high-resolution reproduction of the artwork, text, or photos you composed in the software application. Seeing is believing!


----------



## steam_guy14

Here's a "Lightscribe" burner at walmart for $99.99... It's an HP bruner too...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3600676


----------



## jancz3rt

Hey lightscribe is a great idea...but do you really thinks it's worth paying the premium for it?

JAN


----------



## flip218

a friend got one in his new HP pc.  says it doesn't do color, and ya have to buy certain media from HP.


----------



## Praetor

I kinda like the DiscT@too feature on the now-nonexistent Yamaha drives


----------



## supersly_jones

fyi...hp has the lightscribe on the notebooks now..


----------



## jancz3rt

*It does look nice.*

I must say that it does look nice. However, I would most probably only use it to decorate my most precious copies such as that of music that I myself have created. It would give it that extra edge. I heard good stuff about the now non-existent Yamaha alternative. I predict the same fate to Lightscribe. Don;t get me wrong. It's a nice idea capable of producing interesting and unique results. However, I doubt it will catch on.

JAN


----------



## hartRMhart

you can get these on ebuyer, www.ebuyer.co.uk


----------

